

XKCD 1190 ("Time") has finished - Steko
http://forums.xkcd.com/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=101043

======
Steko
Tried to submit this but 75 day old thread appeared:

[http://geekwagon.net/projects/xkcd1190/](http://geekwagon.net/projects/xkcd1190/)

Final frame:

[http://xkcd.com/1190/](http://xkcd.com/1190/)

Alternate animation:

[http://xkcd.aubronwood.com/](http://xkcd.aubronwood.com/)

Dialogue from the time wikia:

[http://xkcd-time.wikia.com/wiki/Dialogue_from_the_Comic](http://xkcd-
time.wikia.com/wiki/Dialogue_from_the_Comic)

~~~
sp332
It was posted here a couple of days ago, with lots of discussion.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6113636](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6113636)

~~~
Steko
Oh wow I missed it, lol \

